# Zucchini & Yellow squash



## brianj517

Hey Kids!

I have some fresh zuccini & yellow squash in the garden that will be ready for pickin' in about a week or so. Now, everyone knows that squash can be roasted, sauteed, breaded & deep fried, or even casserolled...But has anyone tried smokin' it? I'm interested in any ideas or recipes, if anyone's got any. I was thinking of tossin' some in the box alongside of a couple of chickens next weekend...

Cheers!
Brian


----------



## papasmokin'

Brian,
      I have heard of smokin squash by splitting them lenghwise, coring out the seeds, and stuffing with some kind of meat and cheese mixture.  I will look in my books to see if I can find something.  (got my curiosity up)


----------



## gene reda

I have not tried this before, but since I ended up with about 9 Zucchini from the garden today with more on the way, I was thinking of doing them in the smoker for a few hours this weekend.  I figured I would cut in 1/2" thick slices lengthwise, rub them with Olive Oil and then sprinkle them with some salt and a good coating of Italian Breadcrumbs mixed with grated parmesan (romano) cheese.

Who knows, might just be good.  Worse case I get some of that zucchini out of the fridge!


----------



## mikeyinokc

I don't see where you could hurt the squash. I grill squash a lot when grilling. Cut 'em in half lengthwise, a little olive oil, and seasonings does it right. I would think the smoke treatment would be good. Probably wouldn't take too long to soften up even at normal smoking temperatures.

Sure would be worth a try.


----------



## brianj517

Hi Folks,

I thought I'd post a follow-up to let y'all know what I did, since I started the subject.

First, I cut up the zucchini & squash into medium sized pieces suitable for skewering kebob style. Then, alternating the colors for effect, I skewered the pieces along with cubanelle peppers ( also from my garden) and a purple onion. 

Just prior to cooking, I brushed on a light coating of extra virgin olive oil and seasond with salt, pepper, dried crushed rosemary and garlic.

My grill was prepped with a foil pouch full of oak. Since my smoker was full of other goodies, I was using the grill to smoke roast several ears of sweet corn and a foil pan of red potatoes.

Grilling directly over medium heat, I grilled the kebobs just long enough to lightly soften the veggies ( about 1-2 minutes per side) and leave those beautiful grill marks. Served as a side  to the pulled pork. (earlier today, I posted in the pork section to describe the mop sauce that I used, for anyone who's interested).

Everything was fabulous!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## deejaydebi

Well I spoted this post this afternoon while I was smoking and just happened to have one tiny zuckini and Yellow squash in the fridge so I tried it.

I sliced them into circles, salted and peppered with canjun spice and diped them in flour and egg just as I normally do then threw them in the corner of the smoker on a hunk of tin foil with holes poked in and spritzed the foil with non stick and the squash with olive oil.

Very yummy! I think I'll try smoking egg plant slices for an egg plant parmisan next time I find some good ones. Bet that would be good!

Debi


----------

